

Apple's new Lightning connector sends shockwaves through the accessory market - neya
http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/17/3333406/apple-lightning-dock-connector-report-30-pin-kickstarter-belkin-logitech

======
josteink
Apple "reinvents" fragmentation.

------
JoeAltmaier
Love the reversible design -wish USB had gone that way.

